# Sunbeamland, Wolverhampton Oct 2009



## Gangeox (Oct 26, 2009)

On a very recent trip to Wolverhampton and after doing our first choice site we had a look round and eagle eyed Neosea saw this place, so we thought lets have a look inside  if your expecting lamposts, stenchpipes or drain covers look away now.

John Marston was born in Ludlow, Shropshire, U.K. in 1836, at 15, he was sent to Wolverhampton to be apprenticed to Edward Perry as a japanware manufacturer. 
8 years later, he left and set up his own company: John Marston ltd. In 1897 they began making bicycles and Sunbeam was born, consequently the Paul street factory in Wolverhampton was named Sunbeamland.
In 1905 the Sunbeam Motor Car Company Ltd was born, but when a slump affected the car industry in 1912, they where pushed into producing motorcycles and following on from their bicycle production the motorcycles where of a very high quality.
After the First World War, the company was sold to a consortium, in 1927 this consortium was amalgamated to include I.C.I.
In 1937 AMC purchased the Sunbeam motorcycle trademark and moved the production to London. I.C.I who kept ownership of the building, proceeded to manufacture radiators for cars and aircraft at this site. 
One of the most recent companies to use the site has been C E Marshall Automotive security products.


----------



## Neosea (Oct 26, 2009)

Lol, love it! Great photos mate 












































































































More images and history here


----------



## Gangeox (Oct 26, 2009)

Neosea said:


> Lol, love it! Great photos mate



Thanks mate.


----------



## RiF (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice pictures
was goin to go check this place out


----------



## Virusman26 (Oct 27, 2009)

You must be spiderman to get in here now! Had a look 2 weeks ago and there was a new set of boards where the access WAS! Nice work. Another local one to me that I've missed out on.


----------



## yamahapaul (Oct 27, 2009)

You bugger!!

Nice pics tho :swoon:



BravoZeRo said:


> was goin to go check this place out





Virusman26 said:


> You must be spiderman to get in here now! Had a look 2 weeks ago and there was a new set of boards where the access WAS! Nice work. Another local one to me that I've missed out on.



I had a look Sunday night, locked up tighter than a nuns chuff! and even more so than it was before!


----------



## RiF (Oct 27, 2009)

yamahapaul said:


> You bugger!!
> 
> Nice pics tho :swoon:
> 
> ...




Just gotta wait


----------



## yamahapaul (Oct 27, 2009)

BravoZeRo said:


> Just gotta wait


I know, good job that I'm renowned for my patients...


----------



## RiF (Oct 27, 2009)

yamahapaul said:


> I know, good job that I'm renowned for my patients...



lol, im not


----------



## Gangeox (Oct 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear that you guys missed out, we just happened to drop on it at the right time.


----------



## night crawler (Oct 27, 2009)

Great report and to know where they started bu there is more to Sunbeam that just that 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunbeam_(car_company)
Just a shame it's another British company that is now lost to us


----------



## RiF (Oct 27, 2009)

Gangeox said:


> Sorry to hear that you guys missed out, we just happened to drop on it at the right time.



Thats part of ue, mate
well done on u gettin in tho
I'll just have to fill my time with another explore I've got


----------



## Indy500 (Oct 29, 2009)

Gotta try thi one! Love that shot with the fire buckets dude. Nice one!


----------



## Neosea (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice abridged history there Gangeox.

Photos coming soon


----------



## RiF (Nov 1, 2009)

Seriously how are people gettin in!?


----------



## mal33bb (Nov 1, 2009)

*Britain Workshop of the World*

The Days when Britain Manufactured Many World Class Products ,Britain Still Does Look at Rolls Royce Turbine Engines (Jets),and Many Other Fantastic Products are still made in Britain ,But on the Whole Manufacturing is only Flourishing in Countries with Cheap and Flexible Labour Markets ie Bad Working Conditions almost Slavery.
Factories Like this One Near me are Being Knocked Down and Had Flats Built On ,Brown Field Land Easy 
to Get Planning Permission .Is The Going to be Low Unemployment in Britain with these Factories Knocked 
Down ,I Wonder.


----------



## rjg_scotland (Nov 1, 2009)

That's some very, very odd typing indeed mal33bb...

Anyway, thanks for sharing Gangeox - this place reminds me of a place in Aberdeen.


----------



## Bryag (Nov 1, 2009)

rjg_scotland said:


> That's some very, very odd typing indeed mal33bb...



Indeed And Yamahapaul appears to be a doctor

Nice report Grangeox, I too get the Aberdeen similarity that rjg is referring to.

Loving the pinup shot Neo, we need a thread just for them


----------



## Neosea (Nov 1, 2009)

Bryag said:


> Loving the pinup shot Neo, we need a thread just for them



Thanks mate, good idea for a thread!


----------



## skittles (Nov 4, 2009)

mal33bb said:


> ,But on the Whole Manufacturing is only Flourishing in Countries with Cheap and Flexible Labour Markets ie Bad Working Conditions almost Slavery.



This just is not true, take Germany and Japan, they still have car, truck, train, crane manufactures and so on. Even places like Iceland and Switzerland have large manufacturing companies 

Its the lets make a fat buck attitude and indifferent politicians that has screwed up much of our industry


----------



## yamahapaul (Nov 5, 2009)

Indy500 said:


> Gotta try thi one!







BravoZeRo said:


> Seriously how are people gettin in!?



Shhhhh



Bryag said:


> Indeed And Yamahapaul appears to be a doctor



Gynaecologist actually as I like talking to [email protected]*ts


----------

